# Mpls Cr



## spoker (Aug 27, 2016)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/bik/5753988766.html


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 27, 2016)

That bike would be in my house if it was close.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 28, 2016)

$150 ...that bike is Boss!


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Aug 28, 2016)

Ad says, "Wild ZEBRA seat." 
Ughhhhhh, what zoo is that guy going to.  I've never seen an orange and black zebra!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Aug 28, 2016)

Alienbaby17 said:


> Ad says, "Wild ZEBRA seat."
> Ughhhhhh, what zoo is that guy going to.  I've never seen an orange and black zebra!



Nice. I didn't catch that. Maybe it's a Lygger seat or the tigger ate a zebra.


----------

